# Refus de synchronisation (iPad 3 de mai 2012)



## magnus (20 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

depuis ce matin, j'ai un problème pour synchroniser mon iPad avec mon iMac. Jusqu'à présent, toutes mes synchronisations s'étaient toujours bien déroulées.

Quand je veux lancer la synchronisation, j'ai maintenant un message qui me dit que ce n'est pas possible, à la suite d'une "erreur inconnue". Il y a un code erreur (1140) qui suit.

J'ai d'abord essayé de recommencer tout simplement après avoir relancé iTunes. Même problème.

J'ai ensuite éteint l'iPad, puis l'ai rallumé: même problème.

J'ai redémarré le Mac, après avoir à nouveau éteint et rallumé l'Ipad : même ennui.

J'ai même éteint le Mac et l'iPad, puis rallumé les deux, sans succès. J'ai tenté ensuite une restauration du système de l'iPad, suivie bien entendu d'une restauration des données que j'avais fort heureusement sauvegardées il y a moins de 48 heures : même message, même refus de synchroniser.

Enfin, j'ai essayé de lancer la synchro à partir d'un autre Mac (avec lequel je n'avais encore jamais synchronisé), sans plus de succès.

L'iPad (un 64 Go) tourne sous iOS 6.1.3, les deux Mac sous OS X.8.4.

Je ne sais plus que faire . Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée ?

Merci d'avance.

Magnus


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

Si tu n'avais pas testé sur un autre mac, je t'aurais proposé de réparer tes autorisations.
Mais là...
Le plus probable semble que ta sauvegarde soit corrompue. Tu arrives à l'installer, mais les ennuis arrivent après.
Ça fait la même chose en restaurant une sauvegarde plus ancienne ?
Sinon, je ne crois pas à un problème de câble ou de hardware, puisque tu installes parfaitement iOS, et réussis à restaurer un sauvegarde (corrompue ?)


----------



## magnus (22 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

non, le problème s'est produit avant que je tente une restauration. C'est en espérant le régler que j'ai restauré le système complet. Mais en vain...


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui c'est ce qui me fait me demandé si quelque chose ne s'est pas vérolé dans ton iPad.
Tu as fait ta sauvegarde d'un truc vérolé, puis tu ne t'en es plus préoccupé jusqu'à ce que tu tentes une synchro qui ne fonctionne pas pour des raisons que seul Jobs connaît.
Et là tu restaure, mais comme tu le fait à partir d'une sauvegarde depuis longtemps vérolée, t'as le même résultat.
Très sincèrement essaie de restaurer avec une sauvegarde un peu plus ancienne.
Essaie de changer de câble, aussi, on sait jamais.
Après tu seras au bout des ressources usuelles, et il te faudra repartir d'un iPad "clean".


----------



## magnus (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui, j'ai bien peur que tu n'aies raison. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de sauvegarde assez ancienne pour tenter le coup.

D'autre part, je me demande si je ne viens pas de trouver la raison du problème (mais malheureusement pas sa solution !) : j'avais sur mon iPad une application de généalogie, en rapport direct avec la même sur mes Macs. Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'auteur a retiré l'application iPad de l'App Store, car il ne veut pas passer sous les fourches caudines d'Apple pour une application gratuite : on lui réclame une centaine de dollars pour maintenir son contrat développeur iPad en fonctionnement. 

J'avais bien entendu cette application sur mon iPad et toutes les semaines je mettais à jour un nouveau fichier créé à partir de celui du Mac. Cela me permettait de disposer partout de mes données généalogiques : on est accroc ou on ne l'est pas.

Mes problèmes ont commencé samedi matin au moment où j'ai voulu réaliser cette mise à jour de fichier, comme toujours par un glisser-déposer sur la page "Apps" d'Itunes. C'est là, mais après quelques instants, que j'ai eu pour la première fois le message d'erreur. Je n'ai pas pensé tout de suite à faire un lien entre la mise à jour, qui ne m'avait pas paru poser de problème (pas de message au moment du glisser-déposer) et le refus de synchroniser : le dépôt du fichier se faisant avant de lancer la synchro...

Il y a un Apple Store pas trop loin de chez moi, à Vélizy, je vais y aller. Il y a un Genius Bar. Peut-être y pourra-t'on me remettre l'iPad en état de sortie d'usine. Tant pis si je dois tout recharger ensuite.

Merci en tout cas de t'être penché sur mon problème.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

magnus a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien peur que tu n'aies raison. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de sauvegarde assez ancienne pour tenter le coup.
> 
> D'autre part, je me demande si je ne viens pas de trouver la raison du problème (mais malheureusement pas sa solution !) : j'avais sur mon iPad une application de généalogie, en rapport direct avec la même sur mes Macs. Je viens de m'apercevoir que l'auteur a retiré l'application iPad de l'App Store, car il ne veut pas passer sous les fourches caudines d'Apple pour une application gratuite : on lui réclame une centaine de dollars pour maintenir son contrat développeur iPad en fonctionnement.
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu as besoin d'un AppleStore pour une réinitialisation "usine" ?
En principe :
- tu fais une restauration
- et au moment où il t'est demandé si tu veux le configurer comme une nouvel iPad ou à partir d'une restauration antérieure, tu coches "Nouvel iPad", et volà, il est comme neuf sur le plan logiciel et contenu.


----------



## magnus (22 Juillet 2013)

Merci, je vais essayer de ce pas !


----------



## magnus (23 Juillet 2013)

@ bigdidou

Je viens de terminer la restauration. Tout est nickel, tout est revenu comme avant. Lors de la première restauration, j'avais bien remarqué l'option "nouvel iPad". Mais à vrai dire, je pensais qu'une restauration simple suffirait et j'ignorais que cette option me permettait de retrouver un iPad "tout neuf".


Je te remercie vraiment de m'avoir fait cette remarque qui va m'éviter de me déplacer et qui a permis de régler le problème dans la soirée. C'était d'une simplicité que certains diraient biblique, mais encore fallait-il le savoir ! Et on ne peut pas dire que la base de connaissances Apple soit très claire à ce sujet. Quant à l'assistance en ligne, j'ai eu l'occasion de la tester une fois, il n'y a pas lieu de lui tresser des couronnes. D'ailleurs pour ce problème, j'avais préféré passer directement par le forum et bien m'en a pris.


Merci encore.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Juillet 2013)

Content d'avoir pu t'aider.
Les forums ne sont pas faits que pour s'engueuler 
Ils sont là pour ça aussi : je t'aide, tu m'aides...


----------



## CSP+ (24 Juillet 2013)

magnus a dit:


> @ bigdidou
> 
> Je viens de terminer la restauration. Tout est nickel, tout est revenu comme avant. Lors de la première restauration, j'avais bien remarqué l'option &quot;nouvel iPad&quot;. Mais à vrai dire, je pensais qu'une restauration simple suffirait et j'ignorais que cette option me permettait de retrouver un iPad &quot;tout neuf&quot;.
> 
> ...


 
Oui mais du coup tu as perdu toutes tes données quand tu as coché "Nouvel iPad"?


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Juillet 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Oui mais du coup tu as perdu toutes tes données quand tu as coché "Nouvel iPad"?



Lis l'intégralité du fil, et tu comprendra que ça faisait partie des options...


----------

